# what do girls prefer?



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

*what do girls prefer?*​
C0ck 2112.21%Money 8549.42%Personality 4325.00%Looks 2011.63%Sex31.74%


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm wondering


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

you know its cock drawings!


----------



## Kristeen (Jul 6, 2010)

Its deffo not cock for me!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

initially looks, but that will change quickly. Need to be fun more than anything. I try and be fun and my mrs doesnt even notice other blokes!


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

Depends if there a nice girl...If there nice looks and personality. If there [email protected] the c0ck and money.


----------



## Kristeen (Jul 6, 2010)

i think girls like a good sense of humour! thats why i get all the poooootttang haha


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Never seen an ugly bird driving a flash motor. ~MONEY. If they're below an 8/10 then personality, because they can't pull a bloke with money.

yes, I'm a t wat.


----------



## gaz23 (Apr 25, 2010)

WannaGetHench said:


> Depends if there a nice girl...If there nice looks and personality. If there [email protected] the c0ck and money.


agreed :thumb:


----------



## mattW (Jan 12, 2009)

BillC said:


> Never seen an ugly bird driving a flash motor. ~MONEY. If they're below an 8/10 then personality, because they can't pull a bloke with money.
> 
> yes, I'm a t wat.


you saying maggie thatcher is hot then?


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Be interesting to see what the girls here say. In my experience most are more shallow than they think.


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Well it depends really, you can get dragged in initially by good looks and body but then it depends what there is to back it up. On the other hand, you can talk to an average looking guy for a while and get hooked by his personality. Money would be very low down my list, sex would be in the middle cos I don't think it would be an initial dealbreaker, but i can't see i'd be happy long term with someone rubbish in the sack.

Again depends on whether you're looking for a relationship or a fb, different qualities are important for each, IMO anyway


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

With money a bald 5ft minger can have a model...

Now imagine money, big dick, beautiful, good personality and great in bed..

Bet the people with all of that have a field day


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

tom0311 said:


> Be interesting to see what the girls here say. In my experience most are more shallow than they think.


In my experience most men know **** all about how women think.....


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

yummymummy79 said:


> Well it depends really, you can get dragged in initially by good looks and body but then it depends what there is to back it up. On the other hand, you can talk to an average looking guy for a while and get hooked by his personality. Money would be very low down my list, sex would be in the middle cos I don't think it would be an initial dealbreaker, but i can't see i'd be happy long term with someone rubbish in the sack.
> 
> Again depends on whether you're looking for a relationship or a fb, different qualities are important for each, IMO anyway


Explain the bit about rubbish in the sack?


----------



## Kristeen (Jul 6, 2010)

what do you guys look for in a woman? a big cock? money? or just a ridey ride?


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

I dont see why money and good in bed has anything to do with a good relationship?


----------



## Kristeen (Jul 6, 2010)

Zara-Leoni said:


> In my experience most men know **** all about how women think.....


agree :beer:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

The Raptor said:


> With money a bald 5ft minger can have a model...
> 
> Now imagine money, big dick, beautiful, good personality and great in bed..
> 
> Bet the people with all of that have a field day


Sounds like my ex.

Unfortunately he took full advantage of the fact and was a lying cheating wanker lol..... seems he felt his perfection ought to be shared around as many women as possible


----------



## Cliff (May 2, 2010)

:confused1:

Shouldn't we be adding to the poll:

1. Big Biceps

2. Amount you can Bench

3. Abs

:confused1:

No but seriously.. It has to be money.. :rockon:


----------



## DanB (Dec 28, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Sounds like my ex.
> 
> Unfortunately he took full advantage of the fact and was a lying cheating wanker lol..... seems he felt his perfection ought to be shared around as many women as possible


Well if he had the total package it would be a complete waste not to share it with the women of the world! :thumbup1:


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)




----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

WannaGetHench said:


> Explain the bit about rubbish in the sack?


No confidence, enthusiasm, willingness to try anything new etc. or just a general lack of technique! All of that would really grate after a little while and I don't think I could put up with it for very long, although I would feel a bit bad dumping someone for those reasons!


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

The Raptor said:


> Now imagine money, big dick, beautiful, good personality and great in bed..
> 
> Bet the people with all of that have a field day


It gets tiring after a while :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

WannaGetHench said:


> *I dont see why* money and *good in bed has anything to do with a good relationship?*


Really?

No wonder there are dissatisfied women in the world.....


----------



## joe.b (Sep 26, 2009)

a big fat cock wrapped in a few fifty pound notes(with a set of car keys for peugeot 207 convertible hanging on the bellend ) :cowboy:


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

yummymummy79 said:


> No confidence, enthusiasm, willingness to try anything new etc. or just a general lack of technique! All of that would really grate after a little while and I don't think I could put up with it for very long, although I would feel a bit bad dumping someone for those reasons!


If youve got all of that but no experience does that make you bad? Yes I would feel bad for dumping someone for that reason aswell.


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Really?
> 
> No wonder there are dissatisfied women in the world.....


Would you rather have the best sex and be unhappy then?


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Mmmm wonder why I'm single

C0ck - I has a small one!

Money - I have none.

Personality - about as much as a dead donkey.

Looks - see Personality

Sex - I'll give you the best 20 seconds of your life! Although I can breath through my ears!

Guess I should give up now


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

What do women prefer?

<<-----

LOL.


----------



## DanB (Dec 28, 2009)

Kristeen said:


> agree :beer:


In my experience, women try and act like men don't know how they think, but in reality they mostly turn out to be all the same


----------



## Kristeen (Jul 6, 2010)

well i go for someone who can get my sense of humour ! I need to fancy them soo looks are important! not bothered about money and oh they must have a vagina! thats pretty much what id look for.

KP


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Kristeen said:


> they must have a vagina!
> 
> KP


It's as though a million voices cry out in agony, all at once.


----------



## Kristeen (Jul 6, 2010)

DanB said:


> In my experience, women try and act like men don't know how they think, but in reality they mostly turn out to be all the same


 :rockon:


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

I think most women prefer guys who don't make polls about them. 

L


----------



## Kristeen (Jul 6, 2010)

suliktribal said:


> It's as though a million voices cry out in agony, all at once.


haha!! Im from scotland! there thatl make them feel better

xx


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Who cares what girls prefer. Why does it matter?

Some will like looks, some personality, some muscle, some money, some social status etc.

There are loads of different tastes in a planet full of around 3 billion women on it.

All depends on the type of girl as well. Would you really want a woman who is attracted solely to money and material goods? What does that tell you about her as a person? Go to a club with a few grams of cocaine and a grand and you can pull just about any cash and cocaine sl4g. But the real question you need to ask yourself is WHY WOULD YOU WANT TO PULL THEM? They are rubbish, empty vessels.

It's more important to just be oneself whether male or female, then a partner will come along who likes you for who you are, not what you earn or how you look or what football team you play for or what music record you just released etc.

So many questions about what girls want. I think that the most important question is WHAT DO YOU WANT?

What do you want from life, go out and get it.

Dont worry about what other people want or want girls want in a partner, be yourself and do your own thing and dont worry about what other people find attractive, worry about what you want to achieve...when the right person comes along you will know they are the right person because they will be able to see you for who you are.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

IMO they are very very fickle........I'm a decent looking [email protected], pretty funny, not a bad siezed piece, brilliant in bed and not bad off but women hate me lol.....fkn *****!


----------



## Kristeen (Jul 6, 2010)

stop goin to gay bars then


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Kristeen said:


> well i go for someone who can get my sense of humour ! I need to fancy them soo looks are important! not bothered about money and oh they must have a vagina! thats pretty much what id look for.
> 
> KP


The original poster wanted to know what women like in a man.

Hmm, if you like men with vaginas, i presume you must like female to male transexuals then i suppose?

Like the american 'man' that became pregnant about a year ago?


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

HAHAHAHA


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Britbb said:


> Who cares what girls prefer. Why does it matter?
> 
> Some will like looks, some personality, some muscle, some money, some social status etc.
> 
> ...


Good post, reps.. edit can't give reps yet - next time lol


----------



## Kristeen (Jul 6, 2010)

would depend on either

money

sex looks or

personality


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Unfortunatelty for most of you I would say personality...I'm not a pretty boy by any stetch but I have good hard features and I punch well above my weight...If you can be bothered to make an effort and really know your woman..(providing she's worth knowing)...be confident and take a geniune interest and stimulate her...everything else becomes less of an issue, except sex...Got to be able to deliver the good stuff when called upon..


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

In my experience they prefer the exact opposite of what I give them.


----------



## MyVision (Apr 15, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> In my experience most men know **** all about how women think.....


 In my experience, we know a lot more than you ladies like to think... of course, not all of us.


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> In my experience most men know **** all about how women think.....


In my experience that's because they never tell us. But we know more than a lot of women think. We're not stupid, we're learning to adapt to women who are unable to be honest about what's going on in their heads.


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

tom0311 said:


> In my experience that's because they never tell us.


Well if you don't know then I'm not going to tell you *walks of in a huff with arms folded*


----------



## Kristeen (Jul 6, 2010)

cut and pasted!

FINE: This is the word women use to end an argument when they feel they are right and you need to shut up. Never use "fine" to describe how a woman looks. This will cause you to have one of "those" arguments.

FIVE MINUTES: This is half an hour. It is equivalent to the five minutes that your football game is going to last before you take out the trash, so it's an even trade.

NOTHING: This means "something" and you should be on your toes. "Nothing" is usually used to describe the feeling a woman has of wanting to turn you inside out, upside down, and backwards. "Nothing" usually signifies an argument that will last "Five Minutes" and will end with the word "Fine".

GO AHEAD (With Raised Eyebrows): This is a dare. One that will result in a woman getting upset over "Nothing" and will end with the word "Fine".

GO AHEAD (Normal Eyebrows): This means "I give up" or "do what you want because I don't care". You will get a "Raised Eyebrow Go Ahead" in just a few minutes, followed by "Nothing" and "Fine", and she will talk to you in about "Five Minutes" when she cools off.

LOUD SIGH: This is not actually a word, but is a non-verbal statement often misunderstood by men. A "Loud Sigh" means she thinks you are an idiot at that moment, and wonders why she is wasting her time standing here arguing with you over "Nothing".

SOFT SIGH: Again, not a word, but a non-verbal statement. "Soft Sigh" means that she is content. Your best bet is not to move or breathe, and she will stay content.

THAT'S OKAY: This is one of the most dangerous statements that a woman can make to a man. "That's Okay" means that she wants to think long and hard before paying you back for whatever it is that you have done. "That's Okay" is often used with the word "Fine" and in conjunction with a "Raised Eyebrow Go Ahead". At some point in the near future, you are going to be in some mighty big trouble.

PLEASE DO: This is not a statement, it is an offer. A woman is giving you the chance to come up with whatever excuse or reason you have for doing whatever it is that you have done. You have a fair chance with the truth, so be careful and you shouldn't get a "That's Okay".

THANKS: A woman is thanking you. Do not faint. Just say "you're welcome".

THANKS A LOT: This is much different than "Thanks". A woman will say "Thanks A Lot" when she is really ticked off at you. It signifies that you have offended her in some callous way, and will be followed by the "Loud Sigh". Be careful not to ask what is wrong after the "Loud Sigh" as she will only tell you "Nothing".


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

craftybutcher said:


> Well if you don't know then I'm not going to tell you *walks of in a huff with arms folded*


Exactly. It's not our fault they can't be honest. I've always been straight up, say what I think and am open about stuff. *SOME* women seem to find it much harder and they just end up being cryptic.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Just like with guys it depends on the females.

Most guys (and girls i may add) don't even know them self so its no wonder they can't understand other people. How can you be in touch with other people if you can't even be in touch with your own thoughts/feelings/desires?!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

i said personality or at least with my mrs it must be as i make er lol i think its deffo important to have a good lol or it will never last no matter how big the cock or the bank balance is.

well lets face it i have a small cock, no money, im ugly and shyt in bed so it must be the only option left lol plus im just lucky she had ran out of medication the day i met er.....


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Just like with guys it depends on the females.
> 
> Most guys (and girls i may add) don't even know them self so its no wonder they can't understand other people. How can you be in touch with other people if you can't even be in touch with your own thoughts/feelings/desires?!


very true mate good post


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> i said personality or at least with my mrs it must be as i make er lol i think its deffo important to have a good lol or it will never last no matter how big the cock or the bank balance is.
> 
> well lets face it i have a small cock, no money, im ugly and shyt in bed, *ginger, garden gnome* so it must be the only option left lol plus im just lucky she had ran out of medication the day i met er.....


 .


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Women want a loyal , loving, faithful MAN who will be a great dad and provide a secure loving home for her and their children


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

women love co*k, keep telling yourself over and over again


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

me


----------



## Vitexin (Oct 9, 2010)

It has to be money.

Take premiership football players, most of them are ugly ba$tards with stunning younger women.


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

A massive schlong - the rest doesn't matter! LMFAO :lol:


----------



## MyVision (Apr 15, 2009)

Vitexin said:


> It has to be money.
> 
> Take premiership football players, most of them are ugly ba$tards with stunning younger women.


 They might be ugly, but they have nice personalities, they've got humour, are loving, caring and affectionate... :lol:


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

BillC said:


> Never seen an ugly bird driving a flash motor. ~MONEY. If they're below an 8/10 then personality, because they can't pull a bloke with money.
> 
> yes, I'm a t wat.


rich men, get stunning women and vise versa.

As you said, MILFS in rangrovers is a good example. They are atracted to the guy as a pakage, with money, looks etc.

but then again i know some reall good looking birds who go out with ugly blokes, but they may have a huge c0ck? lol


----------



## aa_sexy (Aug 23, 2010)

I find that a person can be average looking and have a great personality which can make them really good looking and a really hot person can have an awful personality which can make them less good looking. If you know what I mean lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2010)

Kristeen said:


> *what do you guys look for in a woman? **a big cock?* money? or just a ridey ride?


WTF!! Are you trying to tell us something? :laugh:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

aa_sexy said:


> I find that a person can be average looking and have a great personality which can make them really good looking and a really hot person can have an awful personality which can make them less good looking. If you know what I mean lol


 That's a nice thing to say about Marc:whistling:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

RedKola said:


> A massive schlong - the rest doesn't matter! LMFAO :lol:


lol, the truth at last:laugh::laugh:

woman just want protecting, loving, fab dates\meals, romance, nice house, fast car, few holidays a year, putting in their place now and then and 5 or 6 good orgasms 3 times a week.......not difficult is it you tards


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

I think the most pertenant question to the OP is

Who really gives a fck?????

Not me:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> That's a nice thing to say about Marc:whistling:


don't be a c unt - powerhouse has the personality of a wood lice:lol:


----------



## aa_sexy (Aug 23, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> That's a nice thing to say about Marc:whistling:


I know but it had to come out sooner than later lol

(jokes) he's gorgeous really :tongue:


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

No 1 thing girls like erm well let's think about that for 1 long second and yes we have the answer "GIRLS LIKE TO BE RIGHT ALL THE FVCKING TIME" pmsl


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Sk1nny said:


> No 1 thing girls like erm well let's think about that for 1 long second and yes we have the answer "GIRLS LIKE TO BE RIGHT ALL THE FVCKING TIME" pmsl


Yeah but even when they are right, they are still wrong :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

WannaGetHench said:


> If youve got all of that but no experience does that make you bad? Yes I would feel bad for dumping someone for that reason aswell.





WannaGetHench said:


> Would you rather have the best sex and be unhappy then?


^^^^^^^^^ Something you are trying to tell us mate......???? :whistling:

And dont be so bloody pedantic.

Good sex and everything else terrible is no use but even if everything else is fine, if the sex is shit then yes, I would be unhappy.

You know that is the answer though, you're just making yourself look thick to try and make a point. Shame you failed to make the point 



DanB said:


> In my experience, women try and act like men don't know how they think, but in reality they mostly turn out to be all the same


Clearly you're not very experienced then.

Do love all this pidgeonholing going on here.

Didn't know uk-m men had experience of every woman on the planet to. Gosh. That was a revelation.....



Lorian said:


> I think most women prefer guys who don't make polls about them.
> 
> L


 :rockon:


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

Zara-Leoni said:


> ^^^^^^^^^ Something you are trying to tell us mate......???? :whistling:
> 
> And dont be so bloody pedantic.
> 
> ...


Hmmmm someone got a little p1ssy about this thread lol :thumb:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

WannaGetHench said:


> Hmmmm someone got a little p1ssy about this thread lol :thumb:


we all know she meant to say c0ck:laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

DanB said:


> *In my experience*, women try and act like men don't know how they think, but in reality they mostly turn out to be all the same





craftybutcher said:


> *In my experience *they prefer the exact opposite of what I give them.





MyVision said:


> *In my experience*, we know a lot more than you ladies like to think... of course, not all of us.





tom0311 said:


> *In my experience* that's because they never tell us. But we know more than a lot of women think. We're not stupid, we're learning to adapt to women who are unable to be honest about what's going on in their heads.


If you're all so experienced how come you dont have a clue....?



Pelayo said:


> Women want a loyal , loving, faithful MAN who will be a great dad and provide a secure loving home for her and their children


Bingo.

And there it is ladies and gentlemen.

The first intelligent answer so far. Everything else is just culture, lifestyles etc. Genetically, this is what everyone is programmed to seek.


----------



## EssexMalRider (Apr 23, 2010)

This thread has confirmed why I am completely comfortable with myself with women now. It takes time to realise u tick all the boxes with most women. Actually, it takes time to tick all the boxes.

On another note, BrittBB is there any chance you cud summarise ur opinion in a shorter post in future. I always feel as if u have something inportant to say, but get totally bored about 3 paragraphs in...


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

WannaGetHench said:


> Hmmmm someone got a little p1ssy about this thread lol :thumb:


The thread dnt bother me its the presumtious attitude of some of the ppl posting. For all the rest of us know, the faceless, avatar-less heros posting on here and imparting us with their great wisdom on how women think, could actually be 14 year old, acne covered schoolboys on their mums computer.

In fact, judging by some of the answers I think thats highly likely.

And I haven't got pissy about **** all yet. You'll know if I do.

Well actually. Judging by the posts so far and how experienced you are with women....... I'll point it out to you incase you miss it.


----------



## neil-gsi (Jun 30, 2010)

Zara-Leoni said:


> IN MY EXPERIANCE most men know **** all about how women think.....


 Who is pidgeon holing now, but as you are a woman i know it is different when you are doing it!:laugh:

Also as for men understanding women, it depends whether the woman is worth it and if the guy can be bothered with the games that most women with a high opinion of themselves like to play


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

neil-gsi said:


> Who is pidgeon holing now, but as you are a woman i know it is different when you are doing it!:laugh:
> 
> Also as for men understanding women, it depends whether the woman is worth it and if the guy can be bothered with the games that most women with a high opinion of themselves like to play


Thats based on the fact that I've only ever met one bloke in my life who understands how my mind works and is likely to be able to predict how I will react or feel.... and its taken him MANY years to get to that point, and on the fact that the majority of women I know say that there is not one man who understands how she thinks, and a small percentage say there is or has been literally, one. Usually a relative, partner or ex partner.

So, IN MY EXPERIENCE, MOST (but not all) men do not actually understand how we think.

Who says they're supposed to anyway?

And lots of women play games, high opinion of themselves or otherwise. Its one of the female of the species less desirable characteristics unfortunately.

At least you acknowledge that it depends on the woman in question.... and therefor accept that there is not a one-size-fits-all formula and that everone is, in fact, completely different....


----------



## neil-gsi (Jun 30, 2010)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Thats based on the fact that I've only ever met one bloke in my life who understands how my mind works and is likely to be able to predict how I will react or feel.... and its taken him MANY years to get to that point, and on the fact that the majority of women I know say that there is not one man who understands how she thinks, and a small percentage say there is or has been literally, one. Usually a relative, partner or ex partner.
> 
> So, IN MY EXPERIENCE, MOST (but not all) men do not actually understand how we think.
> 
> ...


 Yes agree with most of what you say and just wanted to make a point that not all guys are thoughtless ****holes, sometimes we may misjudge a situation and get the wrath of said lady. i have learned to agree most of the time, but stand-up for myself when i have a strong opinion on something, so i am not a pushover all the time. I tend to get more action this way:laugh:


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

Zara-Leoni said:


> The thread dnt bother me its the presumtious attitude of some of the ppl posting. For all the rest of us know, the faceless, avatar-less heros posting on here and imparting us with their great wisdom on how women think, could actually be 14 year old, acne covered schoolboys on their mums computer.
> 
> In fact, judging by some of the answers I think thats highly likely.
> 
> ...


Ive said nothing about how I think woman think, Id like to see you when you get p1ssy :lol: ...And I wouldnt say I was inexperienced nor experienced...


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

EssexMalRider said:


> This thread has confirmed why I am completely comfortable with myself with women now. It takes time to realise u tick all the boxes with most women. Actually, it takes time to tick all the boxes.
> 
> *On another note, BrittBB is there any chance you cud summarise ur opinion in a shorter post in future. I always feel as if u have something inportant to say, but get totally bored about 3 paragraphs in*...


Sure...

*1.* Fuk what the media tries to imply 'men' have to be like in society. (The social acceptance levels)

Be who you want to be.

*2.* Forget what impressionable easily led media influenced girls THINK that they want (because they are led by the media)

Be who you want to be.

*3.* Be who you want to be...

Someone will accept you for who you are if you are yourself.

3 points mate just for you...But even simpler...

BE A FUKING MAN! NOT SCARED TO BE YOURSELF BECAUSE OF WHAT YOU THINK WOMEN WANT. BE YOURSELF AT ALL TIMES!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Lorian said:


> I think most women prefer guys who don't make polls about them.
> 
> L


Exactly!

The idea that women focus on cock just shows how male-centric men can be; just cos some men are so preocupied with their cock, doesn't mean women are!

I'm shocked that so many think that money is what women prefer.

Once again this is poll that assumes that all women are the same...every women prefers different things. I personally prefer someone who is driven, empathic, intelligent, fit and open minded (good in bed too  ). But I'm sure there are women who don't care about those things and prefer other aspects..


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

Katy said:


> Exactly!
> 
> The idea that women focus on cock just shows how male-centric men can be; just cos some men are so preocupied with their cock, doesn't mean women are!
> 
> ...


Fair enough, but a lot of women do love a bit of dollar, and a bit of c0ck...


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Katy said:


> Exactly!
> 
> The idea that women focus on cock just shows how male-centric men can be; *just cos some men are so preocupied with their cock, doesn't mean women are!*
> 
> ...


 :thumbup1:



WannaGetHench said:


> Fair enough, but a lot of women do love a bit of dollar, and a bit of c0ck...


Whereas all men hate money and pussy of course...... :whistling:


----------



## BobbyNoMuscles (Mar 30, 2010)

pelayo said:


> Women want a loyal , loving, faithful MAN who will be a great dad and provide a secure loving home for her and their children  .


Ha! My ex just broke up with me for being exactly that!

Although she was definitely in the shallow sector - same woman that said to me when we first got together "nice face, nice c0ck what more could a girl want?" ....fit though! :whistling:

Every woman's different! It's just an arsé finding one that clicks with you.


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

Zara-Leoni said:


> :thumbup1:
> 
> Whereas all men hate money and pussy of course...... :whistling:


Yep :whistling: of course men are the same, but this threads about women


----------



## EssexMalRider (Apr 23, 2010)

Britbb said:


> Sure...
> 
> *1.* Fuk what the media tries to imply 'men' have to be like in society. (The social acceptance levels)
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. Appreciated.

Quick comment... You meant

Be WHO YOU ARE!

Not, be who you want to be, right?


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Shouldnt this thread be called what do women prefer instead of girls.

Girls like playing with barby dolls and prams (unless they are tom boys)

Women on the other hand have far more important things to think about like defending themselves on stupid narrow minded posts like this one.


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

The more you are preoccupied with working out the unworkable-out,

the less likely you are of seizing your chance because you already have preconceived ideas about someone.

You will never know what other people think. Full stop.

You might pre-empt them by getting to know them, but that is as far as it goes...

Leave your misconceptions at home, go with the flow and enjoy getting to know someone is part of the chase (which should be fun)- if it doesn't work out, so-be-it.


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> Yeah but even when they are right, they are still wrong :lol:


I totally agree with you ;-)


----------



## Vitexin (Oct 9, 2010)

RedKola said:


> A massive schlong - the rest doesn't matter! LMFAO :lol:


So he could be a 23 stone, 64 year old man with more facial hair then yogi bear and smells of ****, but as long as he has a massive 12 inch piece it doesn't matter?

Beside, if women were only bother about schlong sizes, you'd see hundreds of blokes on a saturday night getting their tackle out waving it at every women they saw fit.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tom0311 said:


> Be interesting to see what the girls here say. In my experience most are more shallow than they think.


Is that some sort of statement about all women? Are they all more shallow than they think?



Uriel said:


> IMO they are very very fickle........I'm a decent looking [email protected], pretty funny, not a bad siezed piece, brilliant in bed and not bad off but women hate me lol.....fkn *****!


The full package then Uriel? We're all missing out


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Katy said:


> Is that some sort of statement about all women? Are they all more shallow than they think?


No, I said most. Not all  On top of that, I said in my experience. Maybe I've met a lot of the bad ones.


----------



## Vitexin (Oct 9, 2010)

Katy said:


> Is that some sort of statement about all women? Are they all more shallow than they think?
> 
> The full package then Uriel? We're all missing out


What do you look for Katy?


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Vitexin said:


> So he could be a 23 stone, 64 year old man with more facial hair then yogi bear and smells of ****, but as long as he has a massive 12 inch piece it doesn't matter?
> 
> Beside, if women were only bother about schlong sizes, you'd see hundreds of blokes on a saturday night getting their tackle out waving it at every women they saw fit.


I was just having a laugh - huge balls are a plus too! 

:lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

RedKola said:


> I was just having a laugh - huge balls are a plus too!
> 
> :lol:


canny beat a healthy set a chin banngers - ech hen :lol: :lol:


----------



## Vitexin (Oct 9, 2010)

RedKola said:


> huge balls are a plus too!
> 
> :lol:


Lol, if you say so


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

my favourite saying

looks get you there, personality keeps you there

iv found women are totally different. theres women that sleep round, virgins, geeks, party animals,

its not bout what women want you need to think what type of woman you want and go for it

i personally dated / slept with party animals, now im in a relationship with a country girl, doesnt go out has 2 horses doesnt want kids im in heaven. couldnt go back to dating party animals again

as zara has said even if you think there all the same theres a massive range of women and you need to find which type you want


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

All women are different so i think its important you dont constantly change your approach or try and have a game plan/play games.

I think women at different parts of their lives want different things, when younger (teens) and generally more sociable i think social status is more important. get a bit older and realise its nnot all sunshine and rainbows and money/ provider comes into it more. however you cant overlook physical attraction and chemistry no matter the age.

men are very visual and just want something that they find attractive and will for the most part overlook very negative characteristics to get this.

Can only speak for myself but the things i find most attractive in a women is looks, 'down to earthness', warmth, and something that makes them unique.

bit of a tangent but this treat them mean keep them kean stuff i think it holds water in that no-one likes a complete pussy but being a complete c.unt aint the way to go either imo... you have to be nice at some point to establish a relationship

its late and im bored


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

gycraig said:


> my favourite saying
> 
> looks get you there, personality keeps you there
> 
> ...


how do you feel going after a party animal differs from a country girl? genuinely interested :thumbup1:


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

country women from what iv seen are a lot more mature than club girls.

looking at my girlfriends mates some of them are gorgeous however they havent got anything to prove. iv met her friends and there boyfriends none of there boyfriends are great looking with a heavy wallet, however there all very very friendly. i went to a party and walked in and was made to feel at home straight away people coming up and talking to me introducing themselves. where as when i met my exes mates at a party i was made to feel really uncomfortable till i was introduced. there was also a lot less bitching at my current girlfriends mates party all i hear at most party is "shes a slag shes slept with 3 people" " shes a whore she did this" which to be honest i dont care about but cba with bitches

quite a funny story bout how i met my girlfriend. my girlfriends mum owns a shop thats on my way to work i use to have a laugh with her mum, the shop is next to the house (can see shop from the conservatory) i pop in a few times a week and kept seeing the same blonde lass in there picking up horse food etc i saw she was struggling with a big bag and offered to take to car for her. she thanked me and drove off so i went home, bout a week later i went back in and her mum asked what i thought to the blonde lass, i said she looked quite nice. her mum said give me ur number ill make sure she gets it

turns out she was gutted i didnt ask for her number when i took the bag to the car for her and had told her mum bout it.

i dont know how id meet a country girl to be honest i got lucky if i was gonna meet one id probly try taking riding lessons go to horse fayres or somet


----------



## Ninja (Apr 28, 2010)

Money


----------



## MyVision (Apr 15, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> If you're all so experienced how come you dont have a clue....?
> 
> Bingo.
> 
> ...


 Well obviously someone here is wrong, it might even be you, it may be that your way of thinking doesn't extend to all the ladies out there, and we actually do have a clue of what we're talking about 

As about 'the first intelligent answer'...that might have been the case a few decades ago, but things have changed a lot since, that includes women's conceptions and expectations from life and their men. I wish things were that simple, but these days they just aren't. It's exactly the lifestyle and culture elements that turned things around.


----------



## MyVision (Apr 15, 2009)

Katy said:


> Is that some sort of statement about all women? Are they all more shallow than they think?


 Well...most of them I'd say. I mean I hear them all talking about morals, principles, what they want from life, what they appreciate in men...and then I see most of them at times disregarding all of that and going down a very different path. I can think of countless examples from women I know...


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Was_Eric said:


> I'm wondering


Money beer and cock in that order. :thumbup1:


----------



## EssexMalRider (Apr 23, 2010)

RedKola said:


> I was just having a laugh - huge balls are a plus too!
> 
> :lol:


You're definitely hanging round the wrong place if you're looking for a pair of them... :whistling:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Katy said:


> The full package then Uriel? *We're all missing out*


well no, you're not ALL missing out as I'm not single.................it's just the one that isn't missing out is ****ing hard work at times


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

PMSL sex scores 1.2%...


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Katy said:


> Exactly!
> 
> *The idea that women focus on cock* just shows how male-centric men can be; just cos some men are so preocupied with their cock, doesn't mean women are!
> 
> ...


To be fair Katy the amount of filth you've posted in the AL does support that theory.


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

The slags and tarts of this world want money.

The girls who are worth being with want a man for who he is.


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

This thread seems ****ing pointless and does not need a poll IMO, women like all different kinds of things in their partners just like men if we all liked and wanted the same thing the world would be one hell of a boring place!


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Paulieb said:


> This thread seems ****ing pointless and does not need a poll IMO, women like all different kinds of things in their partners just like men if we all liked and wanted the same thing the world would be one hell of a boring place!


despite your girly outlook on life i almost agree with what your saying

theres lots of stuff i could have added to the poll which i havent


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

like food for example


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Was_Eric said:


> like food for example


8 pages in ...and finally someone gets something right


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Jem said:


> 8 pages in ...and finally someone gets something right


 :lol:

and you thought i was all man didnt you?

see there is a sensitive side to me as well


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Jem said:


> 8 pages in ...and finally someone gets something right


I cook a good steak


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

Was_Eric said:


> despite your girly outlook on life i almost agree with what your saying
> 
> theres lots of stuff i could have added to the poll which i havent


That's ok macho man


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Paulieb said:


> That's ok macho man


see, youre are a good guy really

just a bit of coaching here and there and you could be just like me


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

Was_Eric said:


> see, youre are a good guy really
> 
> just a bit of coaching here and there and you could be just like me


Maybe I was like you lol


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Vitexin said:


> What do you look for Katy?


Well, personally, someone who is driven, intelligent, empathic, supportive, good cook helps, open minded and someone who is self-assured...but I guess it isn't just about their characterisitcs but more how well two people work together as a couple; if they share the same dreams and interests and encourage each other to achieve what they want to achieve.



Tinytom said:


> To be fair Katy the amount of filth you've posted in the AL does support that theory.


Oh I'm not that filthy...there's more filth I don't share  And my filth isn't focussed on cock specifically...


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Was_Eric said:


> :lol:
> 
> and you thought i was all man didnt you?
> 
> see there is a sensitive side to me as well


 :thumb: I'm loving the food bit :thumb:



YetiMan said:


> I cook a good steak


yeah you keep taunting me with foodie delights thor - 'cept you keep eating them as well ..... slight flaw in your wooing skills here - needs work :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2010)

now now now iv been reading this thread since it start and i just cant stay quiet any more its really simple and there isnt even a poll sellection for it you see all the girls or ladies need is me plane and simple im just perfect in every way ............................

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.......................................SLLLLLLLLLLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP...........................

dame i was having such a nice dream then hahahahahaha


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

matt, from that one post i dont think youve got it mate

i dont think you are the answer for women

i could be wrong like, just a feeling


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Out of all the options I'd say that money is the least important...I have never ever concerned myself with how much money a guy has...never thought about it. Yet, it's the hightest on the poll :confused1:


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2010)

Was_Eric said:


> matt, from that one post i dont think youve got it mate
> 
> i dont think you are the answer for women
> 
> i could be wrong like, just a feeling


in all honesty im probably one of the shyish guy a girl will meet lol but in my dream state im the studd that every girl wants haha now you tell me most guys dont have that dream :thumbup1:


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Katy said:


> Out of all the options I'd say that money is the least important...I have never ever concerned myself with how much money a guy has...never thought about it. Yet, it's the hightest on the poll :confused1:


if you had the choice of 2 dudes both about as good looking as each other one was maybe a bit more dull but had lots and lots of money and the other just had a normal amount of money (all other categories equalish) which one do you think you would go for?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Was_Eric said:


> if you had the choice of 2 dudes both about as good looking as each other one was maybe a bit more dull but had lots and lots of money and the other just had a normal amount of money (all other categories equalish) which one do you think you would go for?


The one with the better personality! I can support myself financially so why would I care what a man earns? My concern is if they're someone whom I'd be happy to spend my life with, not what they can buy me.


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Katy said:


> The one with the better personality! I can support myself financially so why would I care what a man earns? My concern is if they're someone whom I'd be happy to spend my life with, not what they can buy me.


i dont know about that

they could take you off round the world at the drop of a hat, buy you expensive clothes and stuff, all the food you can eat

i think it would be hard to turn down


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Katy said:


> Out of all the options I'd say that money is the least important...I have never ever concerned myself with how much money a guy has...never thought about it. Yet, it's the hightest on the poll :confused1:


My half sister told it like it was when talking of love and marriage.

"You marry the first time for love, you're young and stupid. That only goes so far. You don't make that mistake the second time, you marry for money!" This she said in the company of her 2nd husband, who was extremely well off and insisted she wasn't joking either. She also said" you can grow to love someone over time " . Yes, she is a prize one :lol:

Th irony is, he's niot well off anymore, been out of work for over 2 years. His job was to get parachuted into companies, weild the axe to dessimate workforces and move on to next on. Then someone did it to him.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Was_Eric said:


> i dont know about that
> 
> they could take you off round the world at the drop of a hat, buy you expensive clothes and stuff, all the food you can eat
> 
> i think it would be hard to turn down


I don't care about those things though. If I want to go travelling I'll save up to do so and if I want clothes I'll buyt them. If there's a choice between someone who is great to be around or someone who can buy me things, I'd go for the guy who is great to be around!

I don't see the point in money if the person you spend it with is dull?

Would you choose a girl for money over personality?


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Katy said:


> I don't care about those things though. If I want to go travelling I'll save up to do so and if I want clothes I'll buyt them. If there's a choice between someone who is great to be around or someone who can buy me things, I'd go for the guy who is great to be around!
> 
> I don't see the point in money if the person you spend it with is dull?
> 
> Would you choose a girl for money over personality?


i can see your point but given that option i think it would be hard to turn down


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

what do girls prefer...

Well, am sure there are different girls who prefer each of those things on the list, but in my view if a girl isn't into my personality then she isn't interesting to me in terms of consideration as a partner.

Having a matched libido is important too, but I see that as an aspect of personality anyway.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Kristeen said:


> i think girls like a good sense of humour! thats why i get all the poooootttang haha


BINGO!!!!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Was_Eric said:


> i can see your point but given that option i think it would be hard to turn down


I'd think it quite sad if men thought that their money is why women would/wouldn't choose them.

I've had both financially rich and poor men interested in me and it hasn't mattered a jott. I honestly don't see why it would.

You didn't answer though if you'd choose a girls money over her personality/looks etc?


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Katy said:


> I'd think it quite sad if men thought that their money is why women would/wouldn't choose them.
> 
> I've had both financially rich and poor men interested in me and it hasn't mattered a jott. I honestly don't see why it would.
> 
> You didn't answer though *if you'd choose a girls money over her personality/looks etc*?


Never for me being honest.


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

I'd never choose money over anything. To be fair you can't blame blokes for thinking a lot of women do though, look at all the footballers wives who are clearly in it for the cash. Plenty of couples around where the bloke's a rich banker or something, and the women enjoys never having to work.

My ex's Mum never worked a day in her life, just lived off the hubbys cash. It hardly looked like the most intimate/loving marriage either. Not sure there was much there apart from the lifestyle he gave her.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Katy said:


> *I'd think it quite sad if men thought that their money is why women would/wouldn't choose them. *
> 
> I've had both financially rich and poor men interested in me and it hasn't mattered a jott. I honestly don't see why it would.
> 
> You didn't answer though if you'd choose a girls money over her personality/looks etc?


The escort call girl my ugly mate paid for last saturday, certainly didnt want him for his looks or personality

In fact as far as I recall him telling me, she asked for payment up front:confused1:

If that bird was not after that dudes money then Im missing something:lol: :lol:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tom0311 said:


> I'd never choose money over anything. To be fair you can't blame blokes for thinking a lot of women do though, *look at all the footballers wives *who are clearly in it for the cash. Plenty of couples around where the bloke's a rich banker or something, and the women enjoys never having to work.
> 
> My ex's Mum never worked a day in her life, just lived off the hubbys cash. It hardly looked like the most intimate/loving marriage either. Not sure there was much there apart from the lifestyle he gave her.


To be fair, footballers wives aren't exactly representative of all women! I sure as hell wouldn't want to be one.

There are of course girls (and men) out there who value money above most things, but I don't think it's the majority of women. I think it's a shame if men really think that their money is what get's women.

I think that regardless of gender, most people want to be with someone who makes them happy and with whom theycan have a life; I guess the factors are what makes someone happy...personally, it isn't money.



jw007 said:


> The escort call girl my ugly mate paid for last saturday, certainly didnt want him for his looks or personality
> 
> In fact as far as I recall him telling me, she asked for payment up front:confused1:
> 
> If that bird was not after that dudes money then Im missing something:lol: :lol:


Yeah but that was her job! Jobs are in exchange for money...it has nothing to do with attraction.


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Katy said:


> To be fair, footballers wives aren't exactly representative of all women! I sure as hell wouldn't want to be one.
> 
> There are of course girls (and men) out there who value money above most things, but I don't think it's the majority of women. I think it's a shame if men really think that their money is what get's women.
> 
> I think that regardless of gender, most people want to be with someone who makes them happy and with whom theycan have a life; I guess the factors are what makes someone happy...personally, it isn't money.


Of course that is a generalisation but it's also pretty common outside of extremes like football. My ex's family are a perfect example. The girl I'm with now is not attracted by material things at all, at first I thought she was just lying but turns out she really isn't.

Maybe it's just where I live that has given me a bad experience of shallow women. It is a bit ropey :lol:

I think JW was just having a laugh too... surely he wouldn't use the example of an escort in a serious comment?


----------



## Medermit (Oct 14, 2010)

From past experience, girls like money and being told what a princess they are.

The girl i am with at the moment is fantastic, very down to earth, gorgeous, into similar hobbies that i have, and she is very, very level head and mature.

Completely different in terms of personality, compared to my past exs.

The nice thing about her is that she is always willing to put her hand in her pocket and go halves for things, rather than doing what some girls have done in the past, and seen me as a walking cash machine.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tom0311 said:


> Of course that is a generalisation but it's also pretty common outside of extremes like football. My ex's family are a perfect example. The girl I'm with now is not attracted by material things at all, at first I thought she was just lying but turns out she really isn't.
> 
> Maybe it's just where I live that has given me a bad experience of shallow women. It is a bit ropey :lol:
> 
> I think JW was just having a laugh too... surely he wouldn't use the example of an escort in a serious comment?


Yeah I know he was only having laugh.

I'm pretty sure a lot of guys don't choose women for their money and so I think it's the same the other way around. Maybe 50 years a go it would have been different...women didn't earn money and relied on their husbands money. Things are different now though. For women, a partner is often a choice and not a necessity.

I'm glad to hear that your girl isn't a money grabber 

I have a feeling that I have zapped all the fun out of this thread!! :laugh:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Medermit said:


> From past experience, girls like money and being told what a princess they are.
> 
> The girl i am with at the moment is fantastic, very down to earth, gorgeous, into similar hobbies that i have, and she is very, very level head and mature.
> 
> ...


I hate it when a guy insists on paying for things....I actually find it insulting; like I'm some pretty little thing who needs to be waited on. Your girl sounds cool and down to earth. :rockon:


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Katy said:


> I'd think it quite sad if men thought that their money is why women would/wouldn't choose them.
> 
> I've had both financially rich and poor men interested in me and it hasn't mattered a jott. I honestly don't see why it would.
> 
> You didn't answer though if you'd choose a girls money over her personality/looks etc?


I'm a t|t man

only recently tho, i used to be into legs and hands


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Most of my mates who are funny guys have nice looking birds.

That said, all the good looking guys also have good looking birds, and so do the ones with the money. :confused1:


----------



## Medermit (Oct 14, 2010)

Katy said:


> I hate it when a guy insists on paying for things....I actually find it insulting; like I'm some pretty little thing who needs to be waited on. Your girl sounds cool and down to earth. :rockon:


Good for you!

I have never 'insisted' on paying for things per se, apart from birthdays, special occasions, treats, etc... just seems with some girls that it is 'the way' thing should be done, i.e. woman can leave their money at home for the night, they are out with their fella, he will pay for everything.

My girl is very cool in that respect, and it does make me respect her a lot too.


----------



## Jimbo 1 (Jul 25, 2010)

They like Romance,Security oh & you must be a porn star in the bedroom lol


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Katy said:


> Yeah I know he was only having laugh.
> 
> I'm pretty sure a lot of guys don't choose women for their money and so I think it's the same the other way around. Maybe 50 years a go it would have been different...women didn't earn money and relied on their husbands money. Things are different now though. For women, a partner is often a choice and not a necessity.
> 
> ...


I'd be fcuked if she was, cause I don't have much at the moment  I think the fun was zapped a few pages back, don't worry :lol:


----------



## GMme (May 17, 2010)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Really?
> 
> No wonder there are dissatisfied women in the world.....


Tssk , you bring the money then! = rights?


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

I'd say 99% of women probably fall into either the money or personality category, depending on the type of person they are.

Fortunately, I have all five of the poll options so I'm a safe bet.


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Rich-B said:


> I'd say 99% of women probably fall into either the money or personality category, depending on the type of person they are.
> 
> Fortunately, I have all five of the poll options so I'm a safe bet.


you have c0ck?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

In all seriousness there are some men here who do seem to understand women well. For example:



Lorian said:


> I think most women prefer guys who don't make polls about them.
> 
> L





Pelayo said:


> Women want a loyal , loving, faithful MAN who will be a great dad and provide a secure loving home for her and their children


I think it is all very well go say women love cöck and money but people who focus on material qualities have a tendency to neglect the other qualities. After all if you decide it's all down to money and devote all your time to that it's doubtful you've developed your sense of humour for example. It's easy to blame lack of success on external factors than to look at yourself and work on improving that.

Personality goes a long long way in a relationship but sex is important. Someone who is kind, caring and honest will have much more success than anyone who takes their partner for granted. Relationships require work, from both parties! It's not one sided. Anyone who doesn't put that effort in will be disappointed.


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Was_Eric said:


> you have c0ck?


I have 'a' cock yes, being male and all that.


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Lorian said:


> I think most women prefer guys who don't make polls about them.
> 
> L


probably not true coz it looks like this poll/thread has had a much higher ratio of girl contributors than the majority of others


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Call me cynical.............

But after readings Katys posts it occured to me that perhaps she is just posting stuff that perhaps her "partner" would like to hear and not what she really thinks:whistling:

I dont know, I could be waaaaay off, after all I admittedly have no clue as Im just a roiding meat head


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Was_Eric said:


> probably not true coz it looks like this poll/thread has had a much higher ratio of girl contributors than the majority of others


Being offended enough to reply doesn't mean that they like it.

L


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

jw007 said:


> Call me cynical.............
> 
> But after readings Katys posts it occured to me that perhaps she is just posting stuff that perhaps her "partner" would like to hear and not what she really thinks:whistling:
> 
> I dont know, I could be waaaaay off, after all I admittedly have no clue as Im just a roiding meat head


Yes you are cynical then. If I was that bothered what he thought and feared that I was going to offend him by being honest, I wouldn't post at all. Anyway, my history is evidence enough that I don't go for money.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Katy said:


> Yes you are cynical then. If I was that bothered what he thought and feared that I was going to offend him by being honest, I wouldn't post at all. Anyway, my history is evidence enough that I don't go for money.


LOL


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Why was there no gun shot option! JW once said it was all about the guns... This I believe is true!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

YetiMan said:


> Why was there no gun shot option! JW once said it was all about the guns... This I believe is true!


Build the Guns and they will come:thumb:


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Build the Guns and they will come:thumb:


Since I got my fatcept picture up I've had a lot more female attention! Can't wait till they actually look big in real life :laugh: :thumb:


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Lorian said:


> Being offended enough to reply doesn't mean that they like it.
> 
> L


I dont think girls in general are that easily offended are they?


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

jw007 said:


> LOL


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Build the Guns and they will come:thumb:


I'm not sure about guns but give me a good pair of forearms and I'm a puddle on the floor :drool:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Gym Bunny said:


> I'm not sure about guns but give me a good pair of forearms and I'm a puddle on the floor :drool:


Shallow cow:lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

YetiMan said:


> Since I got my fatcept picture up I've had a lot more female attention! Can't wait till they actually look big in real life :laugh: :thumb:


 :lol: have ya thor :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: now you just need the mean attitude to match the mean stance ......OMG - you really do need a gok wan stylie makeover :thumb: x


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Shallow cow:lol: :lol:


Yes. :tt2:


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> Yes. :tt2:


----------



## damon86 (Aug 7, 2010)

It's money plain and simple. I know first hand, I used to work in the construction trade and always had a decent amount of cash.

Now I've just started University at the age of 24 n I'm pretty poor now compared to before.

I ain't bad looking, decent body, nice personality and good in the sack.

Guess what? I got more women when I had cash that I do now. Proof is in the pudding.


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

i got women when i was poor, i get women now im a student. Its all about confidence, oh, and gunz bra!


----------



## damon86 (Aug 7, 2010)

Hold up homie, believe me I'm confident sometimes a little too confident. I never said I don't get women now. I said I got more women before.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

The thing is you all say money like it's a bad thing, not necessarily.

Ok yes there are plenty that buck the trend but i see these as girls, and shallow ones at that so are best avoided ime.

What i mean is when a woman looks for a man, id imagine it's the whole package so yes money can be a deciding factor, means if they decide to have children [god forbid] he can help provide for them.

It's really not that hard if you think about it, a real woman looks at a man and sees her future warts and all, all a man usually wants is a nice set of cans. :whistling:

As for me, all id want is someone who scrubs up nice and is open minded, simple. Pita mind as i have an icy cold stare so come across very unapproachable. :bounce:


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Jem said:


> :lol: have ya thor :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: now you just need the mean attitude to match the mean stance ......OMG - you really do need a gok wan stylie makeover :thumb: x


LOL - not sure if I should take that as a compliment or not  x :wub:


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

Where there's money, there's pussy.


----------



## lordgeorge (Jun 30, 2010)

dunno if its been said before but I hear they like a chocolate dick that ejaculates money best


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I love how all women deny money and power are attractive...maybe not even in their own right but the men that achieve them are the obvious alpha achievers in life.

There is not one powerfull rich man waking up on this planet this morning with a life empty of any fanny he wants lol

And there are plenty of women waking up this morning with nothing else on their mind than finding one.

I'm not saying there are no rich powerfull women because there is - some of them may even be human


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> I'm not sure about guns but give me a good pair of forearms and I'm a puddle on the floor :drool:


I can confirm this....... :whistling:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Gym Bunny said:


> I'm not sure about guns but give me a good pair of forearms and I'm a puddle on the floor :drool:


Lol! my forearms are not massive but on the day i completed my last cut i had a re-feed and went out on the pi55... I was pretty veiny and some woman come over pointed out the veins on my forearms and asked if my cock was as veiny to which i replied yes :laugh:

Only problem was i was out with a girl who was in the toilet and she came back about 5 seconds after so i didn't have time to slip my details lol.. :innocent:


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

Uriel said:


> There is not one powerfull rich man waking up on this planet this morning with a life empty of any fanny he wants lol


You haven't seen Warren Buffet's Muffet<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Uriel said:


> I love how all women deny money and power are attractive...maybe not even in their own right but the men that achieve them are the obvious alpha achievers in life.
> 
> There is not one powerfull rich man waking up on this planet this morning with a life empty of any fanny he wants lol
> 
> ...


True post this, if both men had the same time talking and:

Man A:

Works in the local supermarket, nice chap etc says "hey were going back to a party for a few drinks, would you like to come?"

Man B:

Managing Director nice chap too but says "hey were going back to for a pool party at my place, its gonna be wicked.. you can come if you like?"

Its a FACT that the girl may say no to guy A but its very unlikely she will say no to guy B


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Uriel said:


> *I love how all women deny money and power are attractive*...maybe not even in their own right but the men that achieve them are the obvious alpha achievers in life.
> 
> There is not one powerfull rich man waking up on this planet this morning with a life empty of any fanny he wants lol
> 
> ...


Hey I'm not denying that it's attractive...it's just not top of the list.


----------



## damon86 (Aug 7, 2010)

Uriel said:


> I love how all women deny money and power are attractive...maybe not even in their own right but the men that achieve them are the obvious alpha achievers in life.
> 
> There is not one powerfull rich man waking up on this planet this morning with a life empty of any fanny he wants lol
> 
> ...


So true. Reps!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

bikini class.


----------



## SuperWoman (Nov 1, 2010)

Hmm... ok here's how I see it:

Money: I don't need his - I can make my own.

C0ck & Sex: Kinda the same thing - If he can't completely satisfy, I can do it myself.

Looks: Yeah it helps but then if doesn't have the personality then he's just a f*ckwit I wouldn't be able to stand to look at.

I voted for Mr. Personality.


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

SuperWoman said:


> Hmm... ok here's how I see it:
> 
> Money: I don't need his - I can make my own.
> 
> ...





NicholaQuinn said:


> Lol!! I love it! Talk about hit the nail on the head. :thumb :x


thing is girls dont really know what they want so your two contributions have to be taken with a pinch of salt :tongue:

what of you met 2 mr personalities on the same day, one had more money the other had a bigger willy which would you go for?


----------



## Threepwood (Nov 12, 2009)

Everyone is different ....


----------



## bennyboy (Feb 23, 2009)

SuperWoman said:


> Hmm... ok here's how I see it:
> 
> Money: I don't need his - I can make my own.
> 
> ...


What if he was realy ugly, had a small c*ck, rubbish in bed and was skint


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Ok what about good looking, funny, dress well, charming, but last 20 secs in bed ???????

Im going for money as money = power


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Bit of topic here but it got me thinking while reading this.

What is it about large c0cks that get women going mad for. Ive been told by a few women that they met this one guy and slept with him but it was really uncomftable while they were having sex. And the next question would be , what would be the best size for all women ,some say 12/13 inch is too big, 4 inch is tooo small so that leaves the 8/9 inch to really perfect. Be intersting to hear the womens views on this


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

cultivator said:


> Bit of topic here but it got me thinking while reading this.
> 
> What is it about large c0cks that get women going mad for. Ive been told by a few women that they met this one guy and slept with him but it was really uncomftable while they were having sex. And the next question would be , what would be the best size for all women ,some say *12/13 inch *is too big, 4 inch is tooo small so that leaves the 8/9 inch to really perfect. Be intersting to hear the womens views on this


There are not many men that have dicks that big.. even in the porn industry 13" is 33cm and that would be in to the stomach if it was inserted fully, so if rammed in hard could cause internal damage.. when you say "some say 12/13 inch is too big" im pretty sure that would be too big for any woman, or man :lol:

Mines 8 so there are bigger ones out there, but i have even had women of 35 tell me to be careful but if im honest i'd still like another inch


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Zara-Leoni said:


> In my experience most men know **** all about how women think.....


Nice one Zar, I know this from my own experiance.

I think men tend to think more shallow as we are visual and think women think the same as us, that cant be further from the truth.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

The Raptor said:


> There are not many men that have dicks that big.. even in the porn industry 13" is 33cm and that would be in to the stomach if it was inserted fully, so if rammed in hard could cause internal damage.. when you say "some say 12/13 inch is too big" im pretty sure that would be too big for any woman, or man :lol:
> 
> Mines 8 so there are bigger ones out there, but i have even had women of 35 tell me to be careful but if im honest i'd still like another inch


Lucky b4stard :laugh:. When god was handing out the big c0ckels he made me go to the back of the que ffs .mines is just a touch over 6 on a good day


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

It's not the size of the nail, it's the force you hit it in with...

or so i tell myself... lol


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

Girls don't complain about my cock size*

*because of rohypnol


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

hackskii said:


> Nice one Zar, I know this from my own experiance.
> 
> I think men tend to think more shallow as we are visual and think women think the same as us, that cant be further from the truth.


Whats ludicrous is all the guys in this (and many other threads) telling us what we do and dont want and telling us that we dont know what we want..... Very good.....

Well I know what I DONT want..... Some guy that tries to tell me what I do and dont want and thinks I dont have a mind of my own.....


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, it was the one that suggests women want cock.... :lol:

I mean to me that just seems so shallow, I actually laughed at that, and am surprised that men actually think this.

Women pick men, not the other way around, and for what ever reason the woman picks you is up to her, not the man, not his package. :lol:

One thing that men need to learn is there is two sides to the human race, male, and female, all decided at birth.

There is a ballance that if men and women tried to see the other side, this person would be more complete as a human.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

my wife said it was my personality that hooked her on me.

I'm no model so I'm glad she wasn't all about the looks.

I suppose the 15" penis helps but the fact I'm a liar doesn't


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

hackskii said:


> Well, it was the one that suggests women want cock.... :lol:
> 
> I mean to me that just seems so shallow, I actually laughed at that, and am surprised that men actually think this.
> 
> ...


 this is not always the case tho,when your younger and a guy is known

to have a big coc,he will attract alot of extra interest from women,

altho alot of them regreted it later,but a thick one is better than

a long one,i read that in my misses copy of cosmo.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I wonder how many women want to be with a man because he has a big penis?

I bet it isnt 5%, and if it is then the guy probably knows it and will cheat on the woman anyway.

What do you women think about this?

What % of women do you feel want a man because he is hung?

Women only please, gay men are acceptable to post as well:lol:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Looks and personality all help but if you have money you get the most attractive girls, so it follows that women will usualy go for a guy with cash over everything else, they can't help it realy, they are programed to find the best provider for them and their offspring.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Money

Looks

Body

Personality

Bollox a woman goes for whatever you tell her too.


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

The Raptor said:


> There are not many men that have dicks that big.. even in the porn industry 13" is 33cm and that would be in to the stomach if it was inserted fully, so if rammed in hard could cause internal damage.. when you say "some say 12/13 inch is too big" im pretty sure that would be too big for any woman, or man :lol:
> 
> Mines 8 so there are bigger ones out there, but i have even had women of 35 tell me to be careful but if im honest i'd still like another inch


You do mean 8 centimetres don't you Raptor? :laugh:


----------



## bennyboy (Feb 23, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> *In my experience* most men know **** all about how women think.....





Zara-Leoni said:


> Whats ludicrous is all the guys in this (and many other threads) telling us what we do and dont want and telling us that we dont know what we want..... Very good.....*There going on there experiences just like you did:whistling:*
> 
> Well I know what I DONT want..... Some guy that tries to tell me what I do and dont want and thinks I dont have a mind of my own.....


----------



## skinnyfat (Mar 30, 2010)

hackskii said:


> I wonder how many women want to be with a man because he has a big penis?
> 
> I bet it isnt 5%, and if it is then the guy probably knows it and will cheat on the woman anyway.
> 
> ...


bigs not good, probably resigned to missionary for the rest of the relationship unless shes got a welly.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

hackskii said:


> I wonder how many women want to be with a man because he has a big penis?
> 
> I bet it isnt 5%, and if it is then the guy probably knows it and will cheat on the woman anyway.
> 
> ...


Well if it is as much as 5% I definately am not one of them. Its almost a hindrance in many ways....

As for the money thing... I've dated rich guys - most recent ex drove a ferrari etc but I didnt know that when I met him. He was stunning looking, well built and good fun/confident/outgoing. He also turned out to be an absolute bastard... being rich, beautiful and fun was obviously something he felt needed to be spread around so I told him to GTF and refuse to speak to him now. I currently have a massive crush on an ex-doorman who looks quite similar, is far less confident and very sweet but delivers pizza for dominoes and is as poor as a church mouse so go figure....


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

well ive been around now for 49 years and i get the impression the ladies like a lovable rogue/rough diamond type i could be wrong but ive never been short lol


----------



## skinnyfat (Mar 30, 2010)

vetran said:


> well ive been around now for 49 years and i get the impression the ladies like a lovable rogue/rough diamond type i could be wrong but ive never been short lol


yip and the fact that you would buy shoes to make amends is awesome too.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

skinnyfat said:


> *yip and the fact that you would buy shoes to make amends is awesome too*.


yea only out of shoe saver though lol


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

vetran said:


> yea only out of shoe saver though lol


Lol, I think you have a point about a "rough diamond" though, have seen a lot of very tidy women fall for a "lovable rogue" much to my disappointment usually. Are you from the "treat em mean keep em keen" camp then bro?


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

SON OF FRANK said:


> Lol, I think you have a point about a "rough diamond" though, have seen a lot of very tidy women fall for a "lovable rogue" much to my disappointment usually. Are you from the *"treat em mean keep em keen"* camp then bro?


That doesn't come with the description.....

The ones inferred in the description are one thing outside, but behind closed doors with girlfriend/family/kids/animals are big softies and treat you like a princess....


----------



## damon86 (Aug 7, 2010)

SON OF FRANK said:


> Lol, I think you have a point about a "rough diamond" though, have seen a lot of very tidy women fall for a "lovable rogue" much to my disappointment usually. Are you from the "treat em mean keep em keen" camp then bro?


I think the treat em mean keep em keen works to a degree but only once in the relationship after u av made them fall in love wiv u. lol

You try that **** in the first few months of meeting them n ur out of there, there are too many mugs out there willing to give them more time n money than u are. :thumbup1:


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Personality for me, though looks never hurts.

Im quite different to 98% of the population which can be a good/bad thing just makes it a sight harder to find that person that i do get on with.

Google intj if you really are curious, that and an iq of 144 means im pretty much screwed although shamefully not literally lol

So for now im just happy doing my thing, if that someone does come along then im in no rush, rather get to know them and have a laugh before jumping into their knickers.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Dazzza said:


> an iq of 144


That's impressive.

Out of interest, how did you find out your IQ score? Was it by participating in the WAIS III test?

L


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Not sure, it was some mensa accredited test, i was sat in front of a computer screen and left to it, at the end i was given a run down on my score and what i was strong/weak in.

Math was my weakness, but figuring out something complex say a maze of a puzzle i can manage very swiftly.

No idea nowadays, it can be a pita at times, i get continually patronised at work just for being 'different' when it reality most folk are 'thick as pigsh*t' to me, though i keep it schtum for very obvious reasons.

Probably explains why im so good at stripping an engine or computer, and putting it back together without so much as a manual, i can just run the steps backwards in my head.

Anyway it was done for a job, which i never applied for as something came up in the end, no biggie.

I personally prefer the myers brigg test, really find out a lot about yourself if the test is done correctly It pretty much said im in the top 2% of the population and my profession should be a professor.

But im screwed because being an intj means i don't suffer fools gladly, id probably wind up lamping a student first 

But the test said im 100% intuative, which is why i get such a good read on folk, and why they shouldn't nark me as i'll mess with their heads.



> To outsiders, INTJs may appear to project an aura of "definiteness", of self-confidence. This self-confidence, sometimes mistaken for simple arrogance by the less decisive, is actually of a very specific rather than a general nature; its source lies in the specialized knowledge systems that most INTJs start building at an early age. When it comes to their own areas of expertise -- and INTJs can have several -- they will be able to tell you almost immediately whether or not they can help you, and if so, how. INTJs know what they know, and perhaps still more importantly, they know what they don't know.
> 
> INTJs are perfectionists, with a seemingly endless capacity for improving upon anything that takes their interest. What prevents them from becoming chronically bogged down in this pursuit of perfection is the pragmatism so characteristic of the type: INTJs apply (often ruthlessly) the criterion "Does it work?" to everything from their own research efforts to the prevailing social norms. This in turn produces an unusual independence of mind, freeing the INTJ from the constraints of authority, convention, or sentiment for its own sake.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Dazzza said:


> Not sure, it was some mensa accredited test, i was sat in front of a computer screen and left to it, at the end i was given a run down on my score and what i was strong/weak in.


Ah ok.. I was just curious.

144 would mean you are 'exceptionally gifted'.. which intrigued me.

As we're not comparing like-for-like though I don't feel so bad :thumb:

L


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

You do realise by saying that i'll now have to take said test 

But im 36 now so the grey matter has probably slowed up, by a small fraction but still. I like it but anyway like i said it can be a hindrance, especially in social situations, im a total klutz in that respect :blush:

'Exceptionally gifted' lol ok now im officially chuffed, been called plenty of things in my lifetime but never that so thanks, reps most certainly awarded :thumbup1:

Is funny how it says being an intj lends to being an engineer/science type, yet im so damned good with a screwdriver and never knew why, kind of nice having it affirmed though.

So what's your strong suit anyway?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Lorian said:


> Ah ok.. I was just curious.
> 
> 144 would mean you are 'exceptionally gifted'.. which intrigued me.
> 
> ...


Lorian I wouldn't worry about it. :thumb:

You can train your IQ. I always score particularly badly on recognition of letters anagrams and the like where dyslexia can affect the test but pattern recognition is great fun.

Too many people put emphasis on IQ and not common sense. In my line of work I constantly come into people who, while they might qualify as a genius, forget to do things like shut the fridge and then all the milk goes off.

It's how you apply your intelligence that is important and frankly, the fact you are a successful businessman is more impressive, in my book. Though I would love to get a paper in Nature one day.

I score much lower on the WAIS III test than on Mensa.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

The thing is having a high iq means that you do forget to remember the more mundane tasks. Can't remember what the condition is but it's kind of how the brain shuts down or perceives the task, because it requires such little effort the mind just naturally blots it out.

Only folk with high iq's tend to do this, with me it's signing my name in the right box instead of the date, im horrible for mixing those two up, yet any normal person would get it right 100% of the time.

As with regards to being successful, yes a lot of it is hard work, but a whole lot of it is sheer luck and being in the right place at the right time, life is such a lottery in this regard.

But anyway im stuck in a fairly average job so can't really say anything.

As for training my iq, didn't know of this i just took the test with no prior preparation, but im not fussed about the score, like i said i lack in other areas it just means im different.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Gym Bunny said:


> Lorian I wouldn't worry about it. :thumb:
> 
> You can train your IQ. I always score particularly badly on recognition of letters anagrams and the like where dyslexia can affect the test but pattern recognition is great fun.
> 
> ...


Who cares about brains when you have such lovely looks like yourself, charming personality, and a wonderful disposition Gym Bunny.

Oh, yah, thats right, you are smart too, and funny. :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

hackskii said:


> Who cares about brains when you have such lovely looks like yourself, charming personality, and a wonderful disposition Gym Bunny.
> 
> Oh, yah, thats right, you are smart too, and funny. :thumb:


 :wub: Love you too Hacks!


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm a member of the high iq society....exciting times eh!

Scrapped in with 133, always been good with science and numbers...but me can't speak so good:lol:

I used to do my homework in my english lessons...


----------

